# Pop up adds!!! WTH!



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

View attachment 35626



The add appeared and would not go away. Had to exit site then re-enter.


----------



## Tobin (Jun 24, 2015)

That's terrible.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey Anon Pink,

I have a couple of questions, first are you signed in when you see that ad? What kind of phone are you using and browser?

Thank you so much 

~ GP community support


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Glen 

Yes I'm signed in when I see the ad. The only way I can. Get the ad to disappear is to close that browser window and then reopen it. I'm using an IPad.

Also, I am regularly booted off. Sometimes it happens every time a load a new page. Sometimes it only when I am in a social group. This never happened before the new look came out.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Right after I posted the above, I was again booted off and had to resign in.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Hi Glen
> 
> Yes I'm signed in when I see the ad. The only way I can. Get the ad to disappear is to close that browser window and then reopen it. I'm using an IPad.
> 
> Also, I am regularly booted off. Sometimes it happens every time a load a new page. Sometimes it only when I am in a social group. This never happened before the new look came out.


Hi there,

Sorry, I didn't catch the browser name? Also, the next time you see an ad, can you give me the URL of the page you are on?

Thanks
-Marie, Community Support


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

@Yungster @VS Glen


Here is the URL for the attached pop up that coincidentally appeared right after I was booted off and had to sign in again.
Talk About Marriage - View Profile: Anon Pink

This time the ad changed. I will have to make a second post to show the second ad that appeared because I don't know how to attach two different files.


View attachment 35746


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Second ad, and I had to sign in AGAIN because I was booted off AGAIN!

View attachment 35754


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Anon, 

It looks like you are using the default safari browser on your iPad. Go to settings and in the left column go to where you see safari, and look at your settings:

First clear your history and browser data, then be sure the block pop up ads is selected (button switch is green). See if this helps.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Ikaika said:


> Anon,
> 
> It looks like you are using the default safari browser on your iPad. Go to settings and in the left column go to where you see safari, and look at your settings:
> 
> ...


Thanks Ikaika I cleared safari yesterday AND pop ups are blocked.

Do you now how to delete attachments in closed threads? I just reached my limit posting these last two screen shots so I went to manage my attachments but was unable to delete attachments within posts on closed threads.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Thanks Ikaika I cleared safari yesterday AND pop ups are blocked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Under the old TAM format I did, but have not looked into the new format. I will look. Although, suspect one of the TAM engineers or admin may give you the answer. Will get bad to you.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Anon,

Go to Tool (drop down menu), go down to Quick Links and select Edit your options. Once you get the Edit your options page, on the left column at the bottom is a link to your attachments. Go there, pretty sure you can selectively or wholesale delete attachments.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Ikaika said:


> Anon,
> 
> Go to Tool (drop down menu), go down to Quick Links and select Edit your options. Once you get the Edit your options page, on the left column at the bottom is a link to your attachments. Go there, pretty sure you can selectively or wholesale delete attachments.


I tried that. The attachments that are posted in closed threads can't be edited or removed because the thread is closed. I'm guessing that means we can't edit or removed posts in closed threads. Hmm.

Once in the edit attachments page, showing thumbnails, the attachments that are not in closed threads have a check box option. Check the box and then click "delete selected attachments." But the attachments in closed threads do not have a check box. I even tried delete all, which automatically checks all the boxes, but since closed thread attachments do not have a box to check they didn't delete.

Deleting posts and attachments in closed threads should continue to be an option for members. While I'm pretty sure Mods could do it, I think they've got enough on their plates...


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> I tried that. The attachments that are posted in closed threads can't be edited or removed because the thread is closed. I'm guessing that means we can't edit or removed posts in closed threads. Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is puzzling and seems an issue for a mod, admin and or TAM engineer.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I'll look into it but no promises. 

~Kay

Update: I took at look into the back end and editing closed threads is a mod and admin only option.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Hi Glen
> 
> Yes I'm signed in when I see the ad. The only way I can. Get the ad to disappear is to close that browser window and then reopen it. I'm using an IPad.
> 
> Also, I am regularly booted off. Sometimes it happens every time a load a new page. Sometimes it only when I am in a social group. This never happened before the new look came out.


I get regularly booted off to. It's getting annoying


----------



## antechomai (Oct 4, 2013)

I haven't seen popup ads, but find it humorous that the banner ads are for the products I actually sell. Cookies just aren't that smart.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Thanks Ikaika I cleared safari yesterday AND pop ups are blocked.
> 
> Do you now how to delete attachments in closed threads? I *just reached my limit posting these last two screen shots so I went to manage my attachments but was unable to delete attachments within posts on closed threads.*
> 
> Thoughts?





doblin said:


> Why would you want to go back at a later date and change or delete a post?




See my bolded statement above yours.
@Yungster, do you have suggestions for deleting attachments in closed threads? Do I have to annoy a mod to get those attachments deleted?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Short answer, yes, yes you do.
The way the forum software works allows only for mods and admins to access that kind of content.

Kyle


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Yungster said:


> Short answer, yes, yes you do.
> The way the forum software works allows only for mods and admins to access that kind of content.
> 
> Kyle


*YES!!!*
We have magical powers!!!


----------

